# Audio troubles .... Please Help troubleshoot it



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

Hi all,

Here's my situation. Just recently I added an amp for my subs. So far I was running two amp setup - one for the fronts, and one for the rears. After I setup the sub amp, everything was ok for a week or so. Them I started to notice that while playing tunes, all speakers would cut out briefly every now and then. Eventually the silence gap would lengthen, and the only thing that would fix it was to turn the head unit off and on. The other day the speakers cut out and they never came back on again - no matter what I did.

Here's my setup: I'm running a Panasonic DFX400U head unit; running an Alpine amp for my rears and a JVC amp for my fronts; the sub amp is a Kenwood amp. I'm running the remote power-on through a relay. Each amp has it's own power and ground cables (run off a distributor block) everything is fused properly.

Here's what I've done so far: 
1. thought the relay was gone, so I replaced it with a new one - no help.
2. disconnected all amps and worked with one at a time - running a new remote power on form the deck - no help there either. 

To test it and see what is going on , I took out the relay completely, turned teh head unit on, and while observing the amp power light I would make the connection for the remote power-on. Interesting thing is that the light comes on strong but them quickly dims down to an almost non existent glow.

I'm out of ideas for further testing - don't have a second head unit to see if it's the remote power on that is screwed. Don't have a spare amp to see if they all got blown somehow (although I find it hard to believe they would.)

Any ideas form all you audio pros would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

Another nevermind... solved the problem... thanks anyway...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

What was the problem?


----------



## Brainstorm (May 7, 2002)

It's actually embarrasing.. but here is goes...

It was a "loose" fuse (the one at the battery.) That was the first thing I checked (to see if it was blown - it wasn't so I didn't think much to take it out.) The fuse would just barely make connections. Weird, and it took too long to fix (..well too long to admit to )

It's all good now.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL, I had something like that happen once. I fired up my car and the sub would not make any noise and the amp wouldn't turn on. I checked every fuse, every wire, I even pulled the headunit. The one fuse I forgot, the one at the battery, was the culprit  .


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

HA HA HA!

Same thing happened to me a week ago. Driving down the highway and I lose all sound out of my subs but it is comming in and out every so often. After extensive t-shooting the amp and all the wires (even cleaned battery terminal posts of corrosion), I checked the fuse after the battery and it was barely making a connection. Re-secured the wiring and a little electrical tape did it up right nice. No problems since.


----------

